# This is how I cured my derealization



## ozm8 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey guys well i had derealization for quite some time that with anxiety, panic attacks and had a few psychotic episodes. This is what I did to cure it and I hope it can help others.

Step by step:

- See your Doctor

- get medication ( I got olanzapine)

- see your psychologist at least once a week

- start Karate and keep going no matter how bad you feel at least once a week

- go to every event like going out for family dinner, seeing friends, etc no matter what

- Continue doing all of that

- After a while you will just realize you no longer have derealization.

Well thats pretty much how I did it, it took a while and when i was doing karate i was peeking out all the time, feeling like everything is fake but i just kept going and going then eventually i no longer had it. Its been years now and still haven't got it even once. Also when you feel like its gone don't just stop doing everything or else it could possibly come back.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 16, 2016)

Congrats! Thanks for coming back and letting us know! Are you still on the olanzapine?


----------



## ozm8 (Dec 7, 2013)

yeah I'm still on Olaznapine but I don't think I really need it anymore. I do fear the racing thoughts will start again if I quit though


----------



## Hopefulchica (Jul 10, 2016)

This is awesome! How long did you have it for? And thank you for the helpful words.


----------



## sydneyarnce (Dec 2, 2015)

Did you have the blank mind?


----------



## ozm8 (Dec 7, 2013)

sydneyarnce said:


> Did you have the blank mind?


Do you mean like having no thoughts in your mind? If yes then sometimes


----------



## Mansoor (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey man i have been feeling just DR for 7 months and I feel great now but im stuck in my recovery where i feel that something is missing something is off weired. Mild dr may b all the time. 
EVERYTHING IS REAL I KNOW BUT THERE IS SOMETHING MISSING FEELING
COMMENT ON THAT PLZ


----------



## ozm8 (Dec 7, 2013)

Mansoor said:


> Hey man i have been feeling just DR for 7 months and I feel great now but im stuck in my recovery where i feel that something is missing something is off weired. Mild dr may b all the time.
> EVERYTHING IS REAL I KNOW BUT THERE IS SOMETHING MISSING FEELING
> COMMENT ON THAT PLZ


You just gotta keep doing activities, try not to become isolated. Its scary I know but it will just go away. Just keep going out, see you doctor/psychologist on a regular basis. Also what medication do you take?

Another do not drink alcohol it will just make it worse, you can drink once you're cured but do not drink your problems away


----------



## Mansoor (Jun 17, 2016)

Thnx for the advise really appreciate that,
I dnt drink i dnt Smoke. 
And i will continue to overcome it by distracting and socializing. Im not taking any meds never went to the doctors.


----------



## bmxwatson (Feb 6, 2016)

Do you do yoga/meditating if so did it help?


----------



## ozm8 (Dec 7, 2013)

bmxwatson said:


> Do you do yoga/meditating if so did it help?


nah but i watched Autonomous sensory meridian response videos. It helped me to not care about it and to relax


----------



## Mansoor (Jun 17, 2016)

Check this link
http://www.itsjustafeeling.co.uk/depersonalisation


----------



## ckenyon (Apr 14, 2015)

Olanzapine seems to help a good amount of people for some reason. Thinking about trying that next.


----------

